# Suche HTML- und PHP-Editor



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

Hi,

ich suche einen guten Editor für HTML, Javascript, CSS und PHP. Er sollte möglichst nichts kosten und halt den Text hervorheben, für bessere Übersicht. UTF-8 soll er ebenfalls können. Zeilennummern wären ebenfalls ganz praktisch, ansonsten habe ich keine weiteren Bedürfnisse.

Naja, gut wäre auch, wenn HTML-Tags automatisch geschlossen werden, also dass z.B. </span> angefügt wird, wenn ich <span> eingebe. Und eine Farbpalette fände ich auch ganz toll. Die Sachen sind aber nicht zwingend notwendig.

Ich habe bisher phase 5 benutzt, aber leider kann dieser Editor immer noch kein UTF-8 und ist somit für meine Zwecke unbrauchbar, da ich Webseiten jetzt größtenteils und in Zukunft nur noch in UTF-8 erstelle, um keine Probleme mit Zeichenkodierungen zu bekommen.

Kennt ihr einen Editor, der diese Anforderungen erfüllt?


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2012)

Notepad++? 

So Standardding, ich persönlich nutze http://www.scintilla.org/SciTE.html

Noch ne Möglichkeit: http://www.eclipse.org/

Benutz ich zwar eher für Java, aber kann man auch für anderes nutzen.


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

Hab mir mal Notepad++ runtergeladen, aber kann ich da auch an der Seite die Dateien auf der Festplatte anzeigen? Also so sollte es dann aussehen:

```
- Computer
 - Lokaler Datenträger (C:)
	+ Programme
 	+ Benutzer
```


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab mir mal Notepad++ runtergeladen, aber kann ich da auch an der Seite die Dateien auf der Festplatte anzeigen? Also so sollte es dann aussehen:
> 
> ```
> - Computer
> ...



Erweiterungen -> Plugin-Manager -> Show Plugin-Manager: Scroll runter bis "Explorer", setz das Häkchen, klick auf Install und starte Notepad++ neu.
Ich würde aber eher zu nem Editor mit integrierter Doku und Erkennung der Codezusammenhängen raten, spart Zeit. Eclipse ist ne tolle Empfehlung, wenn man keine großen Projekte mit vielen Dateien hat - weil die Preload-Zeiten für Projektanalysen aus der Hölle stammen.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. September 2012)

Juno geht mittlerweile. Netbeans hat ne Version, bei der man sich sogar nur den PHP-Teil ziehen kann (ja, da ist HTML dabei). Ansonsten kannste ja auch den Texteditor, den Windows mitliefert nehmen, oder Word.


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2012)

Homesite war mal cool ... bevor es eingestampft wurde .. erm also vor ein paar Jahren .. schnüff


----------



## Schrottinator (22. September 2012)

ISt zwar etwas offtopic aber: Kann es sein, dass man unter Linux einfach ne geilere Auswahl an Texteditoren hat?


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2012)

Du meinst den vi?


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2012)

Bluefish koennte man sich noch anschauen - der erfuellt soweit ich das sehe all Deine Anforderungen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. September 2012)

Die Web-Developer-Edition von Visual Studio Express 

Syntax-Highlighting für PHP,ASP.NET, JavaScript, HTML
Erzeugt automatisch auch die schließenden Tags, wenn du eines öffnest.


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

Hab mir jetzt dieses Visual Studio Express geholt und wie kann ich jetzt Quellcode hervorheben? Hier ist alles grau -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (22. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du meinst den vi?



vi ist göttlich


----------



## Gorblorex (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich benutze das hier: Aptana. Basiert auf Eclipse, legt aber den Schwerpunkt auf Webdevelopment.

Wenn ein MS Produkt, dann lieber WebMatrix. Das Visual Studio ist mehr für .NET Entwicklung geeignet.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich nutze schon seit Jahren den phase5 Editor: http://www.phase5.info/ - Ist für Privatanwender kostenlos.


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich nutze schon seit Jahren den phase5 Editor: http://www.phase5.info/ - Ist für Privatanwender kostenlos.


Ja, ich auch, aber er kann kein UTF-8 und ist deshalb unbrauchbar.


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> vi ist göttlich



Wenn man einzelne Dateien bearbeitet.... aber keine Projekte... *g*


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch, aber er kann kein UTF-8 und ist deshalb unbrauchbar.


Stimmt. Dafür nehme ich zur Not Notepad.


----------



## CrashOverrideSE (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn geld da ist oder noch Studiert werde emphele ich eine Studenten Version der Master Collection Adobe ansonsten Unbezahlbar. Alternative und wenn man mit dem Code was anfangen kann kann ich dir UltraEdit ans Herz legen. Kostenloß wir schwer ich denke mal 30 - 60&#8364; solltest du anlegen.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

CrashOverrideSE schrieb:


> Studenten Version der Master Collection Adobe


*712,81 € !!!!!*


----------



## CrashOverrideSE (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich schrieb ja WENN GELD DA IST und 712,81 € sind im vergleich zum Retail-Preis günstig.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Oktober 2012)

Netbeans wäre auch noch ne Option.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Oktober 2012)

CrashOverrideSE schrieb:


> Wenn geld da ist oder noch Studiert werde emphele ich eine Studenten Version der Master Collection Adobe ansonsten Unbezahlbar. Alternative und wenn man mit dem Code was anfangen kann kann ich dir UltraEdit ans Herz legen. Kostenloß wir schwer ich denke mal 30 - 60€ solltest du anlegen.


Also wer Geld für'n HTML- und PHP-Editor ausgibt, dem gehts wirklich zu gut.


----------



## Magogan (22. Oktober 2012)

CrashOverrideSE schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja WENN GELD DA IST und 712,81 € sind im vergleich zum Retail-Preis günstig.


Hey, den Privatjet gib's heute 10% günstiger, nur 23.000.000 €! Muss ich mir sofort holen, unschlagbares Angebot!


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich wuerde Adobe Dreamweaver nehmen, falls ich richtig damit liege.. habe gestern erstemal damit was gemacht, also bin da recht Neu auf dem Gebiet, alles noch recht Boemischedoerfer, aber es macht Spass.


----------

